# JGS Tools



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

*JGS Tools Manifold, the ultimate ghetto turbo solution*

Has anyone here used the JGS tools turbo manifold on their car, or even considered it? A lot of people in the KA24de/e 240 world use these manifolds on their cars, but in the GA16/SR20 world, I haven't heard a peep about them. They're pretty damn cheap, and you can mount the flange anywhere and choose your flange to boot. It seems like the ideal budget mani to me, and is what I'm gonna go with when I change my mani real soon.

http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/ FYI. Hoping to give you budget turbo guys a heads up


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i heard about that mani like a year or so ago..seems like a good starter mani...i might even go for it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I haven't heard any good things about it myself........just seems to "universal"-like to me.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: JGS Tools Manifold, the ultimate ghetto turbo solution*



vodKA said:


> *Hoping to give you budget turbo guys a heads up *


nothing budget about a good turbo setup... we try to tell people this all the time... if you cheap out now you will pay for it later... turbo setups are not cheap...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Arsenal200SX said:


> *i heard about that mani like a year or so ago..seems like a good starter mani...i might even go for it *


Just wondering, you are jay's cousin, right. The other arsenal?

It's not really a budget mani per se, so long as you do it yourself. The material is comparable to a 400 revhard mani, so what you are doing for most other manis is primarily paying for the labor, and welding isn't exactly cheap. That, the finish (coating) and of course, the name. and On top of this,with this mani you actually have customization options, so you can make sure to have the smallest amount of piping, or avoid important parts of the car, like the master brake cylinder for the ka24 guys. In the ka world, a lot of guys have many good things to say about these manifolds, so they do have a good standing reputation. Mike, I know boost is not cheap, but there are some parts where you can skimp based on both your ideal power goals and simply recognizing a better price. This might help the average builder take 100-200 dollars off their former price at best, considering that they can weld or can find a good price for it, but its the customization options that really make this manifold a good find.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*JGS kit*

I saw this kit some 2 years ago, it is basically weld els and their manifold flange. Aside from their flange that's probably about $50 in parts.


----------



## zx2guy (Oct 11, 2003)

I've seen a couple use this on a Focus and a Zx2 and haven't heard any negatives yet. The welds from what I've seen don't look the greatest, but do look VERY effective in making sure no leaks will come. Here's a finished example from a guy from our boards.


----------

